# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Gal >  Galblaasaandoeningen - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Galblaasaandoeningen*


*Inleiding*

Lever, galblaas en alvleesklier (pancreas) spelen een belangrijke rol in de spijsvertering.
Deze organen leveren onder andere een belangrijke bijdrage aan de vertering van voedingsbestanddelen door de productie en uitscheiding van enzymen of fermenten.

Ze hebben nog vele andere functies: de lever ontgift honderden schadelijke stoffen die met de voeding het spijsverteringskanaal bereiken, en de alvleesklier produceert insuline, zonder welke stof wij niet kunnen leven omdat zonder insuline de stofwisseling van suikers niet kan plaatsvinden.


De galblaas ligt vrijwel geheel verscholen aan de onderzijde van de lever. Slechts wanneer de galblaas is vergroot of ontstoken, kan zij bij palpatie(druk op de buik uitoefenen) worden gevoeld.

De galblaas is een actief functionerend orgaan en zeker niet alleen een galreservoir. De gespierde wand van de galblaas zal zich actief samentrekken en gal uitpersen wanneer de spijsvertering dit noodzakelijk maakt.

Het slijmvlies met zijn vele fijne plooitjes zorgt ervoor dat de levergal sterk wordt ingedikt. Dit absorptievermogen van water zal bij galblaasziekten vaak het eerst zijn gestoord.


*Stoornissen en aandoeningen*

De belangrijkste aandoeningen van de galblaas zijn:
- galstenen (cholelithiasis);
- galblaasontsteking (cholecystitis);
- galblaascarcinoom.

*Patiënten met acute of chronische galblaasklachten krijgen vaak meer last wanneer zij vette spijzen nuttigen. Een dieet zonder vet, gebraden of gebakken spijzen is aan te raden.

*Indien er galsteenkolieken bestaan, kan de passage van de steen worden vergemakkelijkt door toediening van ‘spasmolytica', geneesmiddelen die de gladde spieren laten ontspannen.

*Bij een kwaadaardig gezwel is chirurgische verwijdering natuurlijk noodzakelijk. 
Na verwijdering van de galblaas vormt zich in de galwegen meestal een verwijding, waardoor de galblaasfunctie enigszins wordt overgenomen.


*Steenvorming*

Galstenen komen veelvuldig voor: bij ongeveer 10 procent van de volwassenen. Zij worden gevormd uit bestanddelen van de gal. 
Het zal dus afhangen van de samenstelling van de gal welk soort stenen ontstaan.

*Bij sterke bloedafbraak (hemolyse) zullen bilirubinestenen worden gevormd, vrij zachte, zwarte stenen. Bij te veel cholesterol vindt men meestal een enkele grote, bleke cholesterolsteen met een fraaie glinsterend kristallijne bouw. 

*Het grootste deel van de galstenen (80 procent) is van een gemengd type en bestaat uit cholesterol, galpigment, calciumzouten en fosfaten. Galstenen kunnen in grootte variëren, van een enkele millimeter tot een centimeter in doorsnee. Ook de aantallen wisselen: van een enkele, solitaire steen tot vele honderden. Soms is er alleen steengruis.


*Ontstaan*

Het ontstaan van galstenen is niet altijd duidelijk. In het algemeen kan men zeggen dat voor een kristallisatieproces een steenkern en een zekere rust van de omgevende vloeistof aanwezig moet zijn.

In de galblaas zullen zich makkelijker stenen kunnen vormen als er ontstekingscellen als ‘steenkern' aanwezig zijn en de galblaas matig functioneert. Bij ontstekingsprocessen zullen ook eiwitten in de galblaas terechtkomen en de hele resorptie zal anders verlopen. 


*Verschijnselen*

De verschijnselen van galstenen kunnen sterk wisselen. 

*Grote aantallen stenen geven soms geen enkele klacht en worden bij toeval gevonden. 
*Eén klein steentje kan, via de afvoerwegen, worden uitgedreven en heftige pijnen (koliekpijnen) veroorzaken. 
*Een steen kan ontstekingsreacties veroorzaken, waarbij de galblaas rond de galsteen geheel schrompelt of vastgeklemd raakt. 


*De belangrijkste symptomen zijn:*

*Koliekpijnen
Heftige pijnen in de bovenbuik, soms uitstralend naar de schouder. De pijn komt meestal 's avonds na een zware maaltijd. Er bestaat misselijkheid en de patiënt kan nauwelijks stilliggen van de pijn.

*Prikkeling van de galblaaswand
De ontstekingsverschijnselen kunnen acuut zijn met kans op perforatie van de galblaaswand. 
Stenen en gal kunnen in de vrije buikholte terechtkomen en heftige buikvliesontsteking veroorzaken. 
Bij chronische prikkeling treedt meestal verdikking van de galblaaswand of schrompeling van de galblaas op.

*Afsluiting
Een afsluiting van het laagste gedeelte van de galwegen belemmert de afvoer van gal naar het darmkanaal. 
De gevolgen zijn:
- niet gekleurde ontlasting;
- schuimende, donkerbruine urine;
- toenemende geelzucht;
- vaak heftige jeuk.


*Ontstekingen*

Meestal zal een ontsteking van de galblaaswand het gevolg zijn van beschadiging en prikkeling door galstenen in de galblaas. Het is mogelijk dat bacteriën, die zich in de galblaas hebben genesteld (colibacillen of stafylokokken) de oorzaak zijn. Indien een cholecystitis acuut is, zal zij met koorts en pijn gepaard gaan. 
Er bestaat kans op zweervorming (ulceraties) van het slijmvlies en perforaties.

Bij een chronische ontsteking zal meestal bindweefselvorming voorop staan: totale schrompeling van de galblaas of verharding van de wand die men wel ‘porseleingalblaas' noemt.

Wanneer slechts een deel van de galafvoerwegen is ontstoken, spreekt men van cholangitis. 
De oorzaak kan een bacteriële ontsteking zijn die vanuit de darm opstijgt, of een virus, dat vanuit de lever de bovenste galwegen aantast. 

De verschijnselen zijn:
- pijn in de bovenbuik;
- vaak geelzucht;
- koorts.


*Gezwellen*

Ongeveer 2 procent van alle kwaad-aardige gezwellen komt voor in de galblaas. Het gaat meestal om oudere patiënten; vrouwen worden drie maal zo vaak als mannen getroffen. In ongeveer 90 procent van de gevallen gaat galblaaskanker vergezeld van galstenen. Een relatie tussen galstenen, chronische galblaasprikkeling en galblaaskanker ligt voor de hand.

Galblaaskanker heeft een voorkeur voor een van de polen van de galblaas: de galblaashals of het fundusgedeelte (het holle bovenste deel). Een voortgroeiend gezwel in het halsgebied kan zich makkelijk uitbreiden naar de galwegen en daar afsluiting veroorzaken: geelzucht en andere verschijnselen van leverstoornis komen dan voor. Meestal is deze icterus wisselend van karakter.

Galblaaskanker breidt zich uit, eerst naar de lymfklieren, vervolgens naar lever, longen en vaak over het buikvlies.

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

